# manegar-s'ho



## betulina

Hola a tots!

Aquesta va de traducció de l'anglès. Tinc aquesta frase: "After the war, he managed to return as a correspondent".

A mi se m'ha acudit dir "Després de la guerra, s'ho va manegar per tornar com a corresponsal". 

Us sembla ajustat a l'original, o és massa col·loquial? És que se m'ha ficat al cap, potser per la similitud entre els dos verbs, i no me'n puc desempallegar. Hi veieu alguna alternativa? El context és el relat de la vida d'un periodista anglès durant la guerra civil.

Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

A mi em sona bé. També es pot dir "fer-s'ho venir bé" però crec que és massa llarg.

Espera a veure més opinions.

Salut

Mei


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Depèn del que vulguis expresar, s'ho va fer venir bé com qui no vol la cosa (com diu Mei), o ho va aconseguir a pesar de les dificultats, per que aleshores manegar es massa frívol.

Després de la guerra, s'ho va manegar per tornar com a corresponsal"
Després de la guerra, aconseguí tornar com a corresponsal"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres, Betulina, ens fa falta una mica de context! Vull dir, com és el to del text? És que a mi em sona però que molt informal, això de manegar-s'ho. I _aconseguir_? O fins i tot amb el verb _poder_... Això de la traducció, ja ho saps, és anar fent proves, canviant peces, fins que trobes la que realment fa que la maquinària funcioni (és a dir, que soni natural) i no trontolli (que es noti que és traducció).

Besadetes des del Poble Sec! Ànims!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo també penso, ja que no tenim el context, que "manegar-s'ho" és massa coloquial en comparació amb l'original. En canvi "s'ho va fer venir bé" em sona més estàndard. També "aconseguir".


----------



## betulina

...Sí, perdoneu que no us hagi posat prou context, mai saps quant serà suficient. 

Es tracta d'un assaig sobre la guerra civil, i el periodista del qual parla havia estat partidari de la República. És llavors que diu que després de la Segona Guerra Mundial, "he managed to return as a correspondent". Però no diu res més, ni de com ho va fer. 

Sí, "manegar-s'ho" també em sona molt col·loquial. I aquí "fer venir bé" tampoc hi cap. Al final optaré per "aconseguir" o "poder". 

Gràcies a tots pel temps!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

De res, dona!


----------



## Xiscomx

Ja sé què és un poc massa tard per a poder ajudar-te, Betulina, però ho faig per aquells a qui els hi pugui fer profit.

Per aquí, en el meu regne de Mallorques, no empraríem mai en aquest cas el verb *manegar-se*, potser sí *arranjar-se*, però el que dóna el sentit més adequat a la traducció de l’anglès és:

*—Després de la guerra va enginyar-se-les per tornar com a corresponsal.*
O també:
*—Després de la guerra se’ls enginyar per tornar com a corresponsal.*

Un d’això i un d’allò.


----------

